# any discount codes for Florida?



## anne1125 (Jan 12, 2006)

We're going to Tampa in March.  Would prefer to use Dollar or Budget.  Best rate we found was $250.00 week for premium car.

Anyone have any good discount codes?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## cindi (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to go to mousesavers.com and check on their car rental section. They list all kinds of discounts for each car dealer.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Car Rental Codes*

Anne,

Check Traveldepot.net for Car Discount Codes 

also  Rentalcodes.com Car Rental Codes 

Another good site to check for car rental discounts is Breezenet Car Rental Discounts 

Richard


----------



## Mush (Jan 12, 2006)

AVIS

D005297
amateur sports assistance program.

Let me know if it ain't "Great".


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  Mush, the discount coded does reduce ALOT, but my husband wants Budget or Dollar.  Thanks for the info.

Anne


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Mush

I used the code and it cut $100 off a rate that we already thought was good through Budget.

Thanks a lot!

Debi


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.  Mush, the discount coded does reduce ALOT, but my husband wants Budget or Dollar.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> Anne



Just curious why?  Given a choice, and especially if the price was less, I'd much prefer Avis over Budget or Dollar.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2006)

Mush said:
			
		

> AVIS
> 
> D005297
> amateur sports assistance program.
> ...



I checked against a current reservation with Avis.  My corporate rate still beats this one by about $60 for the week.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 13, 2006)

Luanne, he already has the fastlane or whatever each company calls it, so he doesn't have to wait in line.

It saves a lot of time.  

The other companies probably have it too, but he is already signed up with these two.

Anne


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Luanne, he already has the fastlane or whatever each company calls it, so he doesn't have to wait in line.
> 
> It saves a lot of time.
> 
> ...



Got it.   That's why I like Avis.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Luanne,

What corporate rate do you use -- corp you work for or something?  We're trying to find a way to get the lowest possible rate for our mini van rental for a week out of Miami.

Thanks, Debi


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Hi Luanne,
> 
> What corporate rate do you use -- corp you work for or something?  We're trying to find a way to get the lowest possible rate for our mini van rental for a week out of Miami.
> 
> Thanks, Debi



I use the corp rate that is provided when I use my Avis Wizard number.  I'm sure it's something negotiated by the company I work for.  I'm only suggesting that when looking for car rental rates, if you have a corporate discount, check to see what those rates are.


----------



## vacationjeanie (Jan 16, 2006)

What is name of site to check discounts?  Thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 24, 2006)

*I appreciate you sharing this!*



			
				Mush said:
			
		

> AVIS
> 
> D005297
> amateur sports assistance program.
> ...



Got referred back to this thread from another thread.  Thanks!  I used it and it is great!


----------

